# Roxio



## AHA880785 (Dec 18, 2008)

I'm trying to install Roxio Creator & MyDVD 9.0 DE I have the disk and everything, but when I go to install it a box pops up and says...."Setup has detected a previous installation of Roxio RecordNow Tools. To install Creator Tools 3.3.0, you must firt uninstall the existing version of Roxio RecordNow Tools." Now in my Control Panal>Add or Remover Programs= there is NOTHING in there that says anything abot Roxio...as a matter of fact nothing that even starts with an "R". I've called, and called, and called the RoxioTechnical Support # and have never gotten through! PLEEEEEEAAASSEEEEEEEEEE HELP ME!


----------



## telecom69 (Oct 12, 2001)

Try typing in search to see if that throws up anything ...you coud also try downloading this very good uninstaller which is free,this finds things that add/remove doesn't show http://www.vnunet.com/vnunet/downloads/2204204/revo-uninstaller


----------



## AHA880785 (Dec 18, 2008)

I will do so, thank you. But also when installing it; one right after the other...1st one-Roxio Creator BDAV Plugin will not be installed>then>Roxio RecordNow Tools need to be uninstalled>then>Roxio RecordNow Data need to be uninstalled>the>Roxio Creator 9 Home needs to be uninstalled>then>Roxio RecordNow Copy needs to be uninstalled>then>Roxio RecordNow Audio. It asks you if you want the current installing program to uninstall them....click yes...it comtinues, click no....it closes. (I HAVE NOOOO IDEA WHAT THESE ARE. And like I said when I do a search for them on the computer....nadda comes up. ) Then it says that the "Setup Wizard has successfully installed Roxio Creator DE. Then I go to open it and ir won't. It says "The certificate file is missing or has been corrupted. Please re-install it." So I did like 10 times! Uninstall-->re-install.....Im gettin really upset. I feel like a *******! Never shoulda deleted the damn thing! =(


----------



## telecom69 (Oct 12, 2001)

Have you looked in your prorams to see if its installed ? if it is read this I got from another forum ...

I run Win 2K Pro french on an ASUS MB P4-3E HT 1GB 320Gb ATA 
And experienced an identical problem with Roxion Easy Media Creator French V 8 with upgrades.
I solved the problem (I still do not know what has caused it ito start) by going to the folder \Program Files\Common Files\Roxio Shared\Certificates8\ and looked for file EMC8Suite.rxc 
I deleted it and openned the Roxio DVD to locate the said file.
I copied it in the above name directory and also into the Roxio Shared\Certificates8\EMC8Suite folder 
And upun restarting Roxio suite, all worked OK

When you click on yes if you want the program to do the intalling program to do the uninstalling how long are you waiting ? cause it can take a bit of time,Roxio is not known for its speed unfortunately ....


----------



## AHA880785 (Dec 18, 2008)

That is really confusing! LoL I'm gonna do the best I can by what you said, but if you could explain it a littler more simpler that would be lovley! And yes, after I install it, it is on the Add or Remove Programs list. However, only 3 are there and there is supposed to be like 7 (i think) Also, I dont really have to wait at all....its like half a second. So I did what you said and downloaded the uninstaller and removed all of Roxio, then re-installed it. It said the same exact thing as before! I also tried to repair the Sonic Activation Module. and it does it like half way....then says...(ONCE AGAIN!!! GRR) "A network error occurred while attempting to read the file: D:\ACTIVATION_103\79b8d.msi <-- WTF is that?? (Its in the DVD-RW Drive (D\ ACTIVATION) Also on the disk (that I can repair is.... <(DVD-RW Drive(D\D2D32_90>Roxio Drag-to-Disk, <(DVD-RW Drive(DEMC_90>(IS1050)ISScript-InstallShield, in the same folder when I click on the other one (MyDVD9)to repair it says "The system administrator has set policies to prevent this installation".<As well as when I click on Audio, Copy, RCPCORE, BMPLE, and TOOLS. But when I click on the other DrgToDsc(D2D64_90)---it says "This installation package is not supported by this processor type. Contact your product vendor." <--And I once again have noooo clue what to do or how to do it. Then there's.... <(DVD-RW Drive(D\EXPRESSLABELER_30>(LABELLER), <(DVD-RW Drive(D\UPDATEMANAGER_MSI>(UM).

SO LONG STORY SHORT--- Why cant I install Roxio Creator & MyDVD 9.0 DE? I have the disc, and I payed extra for it when we got the computer! So if I purchased it, and it was installed before, why wont it install now?

CONFUZZLED and getting a tad ANGRY!


----------



## AHA880785 (Dec 18, 2008)

I went to \Program Files\Common Files\Roxio Shared\Certificates8\ like you said. Only there was no file EMC8Suite.rxc Could this be THE 'big' problem??


----------



## telecom69 (Oct 12, 2001)

At the moment Im as confused as you as to why this is happening, I dont know what else to suggest other than you go to the Roxio forums and ask the experts there,if they can't help who can ? I wish you luck ...

http://forums.support.roxio.com/index.php?act=idx

I found this there dont know if that is anything to do with the problem,pay attention to the resolution,particularly about the patch ....

http://kb.roxio.com/content//kb/Creator/000217CR


----------



## AHA880785 (Dec 18, 2008)

Ok....Ill try that. But I cant ever get ahold of them. Thanx for alll ur help though! Maybe you can help with something else tho. Do you know of any Digital pictures foftware? Kinda like photoshop...but more advanced.. Or a DVD/CD creator?


----------



## telecom69 (Oct 12, 2001)

I dont know that you can get anything more advanced than Photoshop, I use Picasa3 mostly for my photo needs (editing etc) and dvd flick is a program I can recomend http://www.dvdflick.net/ ...for your dvd/cd creator ....

PS I added a bit more to post 7,not sure you saw it .....

If you want tp give Picasa3 a try you can get it here its free...

http://picasa.google.com/


----------



## AHA880785 (Dec 18, 2008)

Ok. Thanx. I actually already have Picasa3. I use it for a photo viewer. And actually I found a program for editing and enhancing digital pictures. It real neat. Its only free for 30 days, but its worth the 30 days! Its real neat, and not only is it for pictures, but theres other software programs as well....
http://www.corel.com/servlet/Satellite/us/en/Content/1152796555406

And Im just gonna call the Roxio people tomorrow sometime. Thank you for all your help though, I appreciate it alot. Seing as how I'm new to this stuff, and now you know what kind of stuff I like(also listed in my profile...?...I think...) if you wouldnt mind letting me know of anything that you come across. Im gonna try the DVD site that you gave me....The reason I deleted Roxio in the first place was because there was only three menus to choose from, and paying for it wasnt cheap so I felt that we shoulda had access for ALL of the software! I was just gonna re-install it to see if that made a difference..Oops.. But ne ways, does this program have like a menu that you can decorate with templates and other stuff? If not, you know any way to find them or get a program that has them?
Thaaaank You!


----------



## telecom69 (Oct 12, 2001)

You must have downloaded the paid for version if its only free for 30 days,you should download from here,its free forever and you can do all sorts of things with it when you get used to it ....I have to go offline now but will post back later ....

http://www.download.com/Picasa/3000-2193_4-10160334.html


----------



## AHA880785 (Dec 18, 2008)

Ok..thank you....1 more question though... What the hell is this Source Code thingie? and do I need to download it?


----------



## telecom69 (Oct 12, 2001)

Never heard of it,tell me more and I will reply later,go to go now sorry .....


----------



## AHA880785 (Dec 18, 2008)

Its on the bottom of the site you sent me for the DVD flick.


----------



## telecom69 (Oct 12, 2001)

No thats the name of the site,just click on download .....


----------



## AHA880785 (Dec 18, 2008)

I did.....thanx. But I need something that has a little more options.
Thanks anyways.


----------

